# Cindy99



## prefersativa (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone here has tried Mosca's Cindy99? It certainly looks and sounds good. So far, my experience has been limited to less expensive seeds. Mostly Mandala's and Nirvana's. No complaints yet, it's mostly been all good so far. Except maybe for Hashberry, and I have another pack of that just to see if it was me or them. Mosca's Cindy is supposed to be smelly, a good producer, and very dank. So tell me about your experience, please.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry can't help with Mosca's. I have a lot of experience with cindy herself and crosses. just not that particular breeder. Got any generic questions about cindy ask away...i might be able to help. 
Other's here have had experience with the non-BG. seems to be good for everyone. cindy has that habit 
She's what pre-98 BBK is to others....is what Cindy is to me :heart:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 30, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Sorry can't help with Mosca's. I have a lot of experience with cindy herself and crosses. just not that particular breeder. Got any generic questions about cindy ask away...i might be able to help.
> Other's here have had experience with the non-BG. seems to be good for everyone. cindy has that habit
> She's what pre-98 BBK is to others....is what Cindy is to me :heart:


 
 I was given a pre 92, he claims blueberry kush cutting about 4 days ago, I smoked some of the mom, man i hope this baby roots. Hey, if the mosca's are anything like my C99 strain, your gonna love it,great tasteing and good yield !! anyway I got two cuttings in clear cups, the left one is a trainwreck, the bbk looks droopy a little, I put the clear cups in a colored dixie and poked some holes in the bottom for drainage, they felt heavy, I don't wanna lose these clones!!! The two in the middle were also a trade for c99, they are mango's, hmmm we'll see.


----------



## prefersativa (Jun 30, 2011)

I've had my heart set on getting some Cindy beans. It seems like every time I get ready to order some, everyone is out of stock. 
If anyone knows of a good Cindy that is presently available, please tell me.
And thanks for your help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2011)

I have always ordered Cindy beans from Joey Weed, but when I went to check, he doesn't even have them listed anymore.  I'm a sativa kind of girl and simply love the sat high that you get from Cindy.  Good luck on finding some beans, I think you will love her--sorry I couldn't help you.


----------



## Locked (Jun 30, 2011)

I think DoS has a mean C99 cut....not sure who's it is. I love LSC's SnakeBite for the C99 in it....nice solid up high. Gets me cleaning the kitchen...lol


----------



## prefersativa (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input. I'll keep looking for beans, but may have to try something else until they are available. I'd be very interested in a cut or seeds from Dos. In the meantime, maybe Agent Orange? From TGA.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jul 7, 2011)

I've got 2 of Mosca's c99 bx-1 vegging right now. From what I hear, mosca's cut is more pineapple pheno leaning than other breeders that offer c99. Good growth so far, easy to grow. I hope to flip them to 12/12 in the next month. Got 2 females going off 2 beans popped. Also have a very nice cut of subs 3D. Short bush plant...I call her cousin it because she resembles that creature from the Adams family. 

Wish I could give you more details on the product, but the 3D is only about 10 days into flower, and the Cindy won't be flipped till I get some room cleared out.


----------

